# purchasing a standard poodle (parti)



## newobdog (Jan 24, 2010)

Can someone please help. We're purchasing a 4.5 month old Standard Poddle Puppy(male). The seller agreed to let us bring her home for the weekend to make sure he is a good fit. The Pup seems very healthy but is also very docile or shy and timid. Sweet pup, but I guess I'm exspecting more eagreness or little more Puppish behavior. Is this a charteristic of the breed? Will he be more responsive after he gets use to us and his new enviroment? Or is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Any dog of any breed* will take a while to adjust to new surroundings, so a weekend isn't really going to give you a clear indication of what the dog will be like. I'd be more concerned if she was raising hell all weekend.

*Actually, I lied. We brought home a 4-year-old black lab that immediately acted like he'd lived with us all his life. It was actually kind of spooky. But he was definitely the exception. Esther took about six months to decide I might be a person of interest.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I wouldn't be unduly worried. A 4-5 month old puppy is a LOT more aware of his or her environment than an 8 week old baby, and a LOT more aware of changes. Poodles can also be a little aloof with new people, although they shouldn't be AFRAID- I'd expect her to be a little disintersted in you, but not spooky about you moving around and doing your normal routine. I'd spend some time ignoring her (tether her to you if she's good on her leash manners and you wouldn't be dragging her around) and randomly dropping treats whenever she showed any interest in interacting with you. YMMV - that's my experience in bringing home older pups- all my Cardis were older wen I got them.


----------



## newobdog (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I welcome anymore. She likes to hide a little (under a table -in a corner) particulary when my adult son came by to visit. But she not shaking or noticably nervous. I just hope i will be able to train him to fetch or some of the fun stuff. I love his elegant manner, it's just that he's more laid back they any other dog I've had exsperience with, especailly at that age.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Give it time. Magpie took months to warm up. She spent most of her days sleeping away from us and never wanted to be pet. Now she practically lives in my lap (not very fun if your lap dog is a GSD X Shar Pei) 

And other dogs won't even notice a new place. We fostered a Whippet mix who fit in so fast it was like he was always there.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I would be hesitant only because standard poodle temperaments are really going downhill lately, and often if issues are not addressed in the right manner, a poodle can be a force to be reckoned with. 
I would also be a bit cautious because there are very few parti breeders who do full health testing, and poodles (especially standards) can be afflicted with SERIOUS health issues.

I hate being a negative Nancy. If you feel good about it though, go ahead with it!!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Our standard poodle (Buddy) is now 9. We brought him home at the same age you're bringing your pup home (4 months). He was super scared, hesitant, and super shy! Actually, he acted that way with us in the breeder's house too (he hid under the coffee table and we had to lure him out with treats and when it was time to take him home he refused to walk on the leash out the door with me, I had to carry him). I know everybody expects puppies to be super friendly, outgoing, etc but honestly, some of them just aren't (especially at 4 months old). 

Buddy's a homebody, he loves his family and at that point, his breeder was his family. He had been raised with them for four months, his litter mates had sold probably at 8 weeks, and all of a sudden he was in a new place. He was scared. Anyway, he took about 2 weeks to adjust (we joke that Buddy loves the one he's with). He's now a happy, well adjusted, friendly dog. We did lots of socialization with him (friends coming over, puppy class, out and about at my little sister's races). We worked with him to gain courage (took him a while to walk up and down the stairs). It even took him awhile to warm up to new comers in the house. He would never be mean or aggressive he just would get close and then run when someone tried to pet him. Now he has no issues. He's just great. I think his shy personality is part of the reason he's so flipping sweet, intuitive, loving, and practically human. He has energy, don't get me wrong, he's just never been one of the SUPER hyper dogs you see running around. He's just as happy laying around with us as he is bouncing (and he does bounce) all over the place.

I think you should definitely give this guy a chance but certainly be wary of any bad breeding/health issues that Locke spoke of.


----------



## newobdog (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks all and Megh you've described Jake to a tee. My Wifes a already fallen in love so I guess we're going to give it a go. Is there anything I should ask the Vet on her (our) first visit; with regards to health concerns?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Ask the breeder what health testing she/he does.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Locke said:


> Ask the breeder what health testing she/he does.


YES!

PRA tests and Hip scores are big ones in standards.

I would have to question whether or not these have been done as reputable breeders do not breed parti colors (it is a mismark) and sadly there are a lot of backyarders out there who don't bother health testing.

I know not all good breeders show their dogs and a lot of people don't care about color but you do have to remember a breeder that is not breeding for HEALTH is not worth your time.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Shazamataz said:


> YES!
> 
> PRA tests and Hip scores are big ones in standards.
> 
> ...


Actually, Shazamataz, they can be shown here in UKC, and there are a number of folks who do. (There have been BIG parti poodle entries at the last few UKC shows 've been at). And one VERY well known family of silvers that does VERY well in AKC (with several BOV winners over the years) is known for producing partis fairly frequently.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

newobdog said:


> The Pup seems very healthy but is also very docile or shy and timid. Sweet pup, but I guess I'm exspecting more eagreness or little more Puppish behavior. Is this a charteristic of the breed? Will he be more responsive after he gets use to us and his new enviroment? Or is this something I should be concerned about?


My dog was 3 months old when I brought him to be part of the family. He's a miniature, but personality wise has always been VERY outgoing. In general I've stuck by the rule of thumb that you should select a puppy (or any pet I think) that will readily approach you, or shows interest in checking you out. Ocsi had 2 other brothers and although all 3 were interested in the chicken I had in my hand (the breeder was very keen to sell her 'older' 3 month old puppies). 

However, our second dog that we just got (she's a rescue) was a lot "cooler" and more collected and nearly ignored us when we first met her and later came to our house to visit.




newobdog said:


> She likes to hide a little (under a table -in a corner) particulary when my adult son came by to visit. But she not shaking or noticably nervous. I just hope i will be able to train him to fetch or some of the fun stuff. I love his elegant manner, it's just that he's more laid back they any other dog I've had exsperience with, especailly at that age.


I would not be "concerned" but I would definatly make sure her experiences are ALL as positive as possible. If there seems to be a little issue with your visitor, make sure they're not "challenging the dog," this might not be something you will pick up on automatically- you might want to ask a professional trainer to give their opinion. Defiantly ask your guests to not look at the dog directly, just give quick glances and toss a treat in the direction of the dog if he seems to be calm (not frightened) and make the approach and treat toss very quick. Just have him walk near her, toss the treat, then turn around and walk away. 

Its so important that you make new introductions as positive as possible.



If this is your first poodle, I HIGHLY recommend getting this book. Even if you don't plan to clip your poodle yourself, its an exceptional book to have on grooming and keeping your poodle clean. It also has several chapters on the history of poodles- great reading all in all if you ask me. 

*Poodle Clipping and Grooming, The Interational Reference*


A training book I just finished reading is *Its Me or the Dog, How to Have the Perfect Pet*. This is another amazing book and will make you great dog parents if you take the time to use Victoria's suggestions. 



As other posters have mentioned above, Standard Poodles are subject to genetic disorders. But you should get some kind of health certificate, or assurance of genetic health testing from the breeder if they are a good breeder. Also, I'm not sure what you're plans are with the dog, but take note that you CANNOT show a Parti poodle in ACK dog shows- it is against the breed standard. Many on this forum will also recommend you getting the dog neutered, although the age of the dog when you have it done seems to always be the topic of debate. Many will recommend waiting until the dog has matured (the hormones are needed for growth control and mental maturity).

Congrats on choosing such a proud and sophisticated creature. Poodles are very divers dogs and I think you'll find will quickly become your close friend. (LOL, after you get through the 'learning curve' remember, he's learning your rules in your life as much as you're learning his behaviors!)


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Dogstar said:


> Actually, Shazamataz, they can be shown here in UKC, and there are a number of folks who do. (There have been BIG parti poodle entries at the last few UKC shows 've been at). And one VERY well known family of silvers that does VERY well in AKC (with several BOV winners over the years) is known for producing partis fairly frequently.


Sorry it's a bit different here in Aus... I have a lot to learn about American clubs.
Here in Aus if it's parti you can't show it in conformation (they can certainly be entered in agility and obedience though)
I don't know any show breeders here that have ever produced a parti in any poodle size.

Sorry if my post offended but it's a lot different here... I see quite a few partis advertised in the local paper from not so good breeders.


----------



## newobdog (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks again to all who replied and have provided a wealth of information. Update: We took the pup to a vet and had him checked out before committing. He check out 100%. As far as history of health testing, the seller was not a professional breeder. We're not intersted in showing him. We just wanted a good family pet. Jake, seems to fit that bill. He's already taken well to some of the training and as far as the shyness and timidness, I guess it will take some time. Hopefully love, pateince and consistant training will prevail.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

Shazamataz said:


> Sorry it's a bit different here in Aus... I have a lot to learn about American clubs.
> Here in Aus if it's parti you can't show it in conformation (they can certainly be entered in agility and obedience though)
> I don't know any show breeders here that have ever produced a parti in any poodle size.
> 
> Sorry if my post offended but it's a lot different here... I see quite a few partis advertised in the local paper from not so good breeders.


"Parti" poodles are NOT allowed to show in conformation here either: http://www.akc.org/breeds/poodle/


The 3 poodles we have had in our family have all been solid colors. I don't even think I've seen a parti colored one in person- they seem to be rare. However I have seen plenty of websites from breeders trying to sell parti pups at a very high price. :/


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

newobdog said:


> Thanks again to all who replied and have provided a wealth of information. Update: We took the pup to a vet and had him checked out before committing. He check out 100%. As far as history of health testing, the seller was not a professional breeder. We're not intersted in showing him. We just wanted a good family pet. Jake, seems to fit that bill. He's already taken well to some of the training and as far as the shyness and timidness, I guess it will take some time. Hopefully love, pateince and consistant training will prevail.


I don't know what you consider a "professional breeder". Anyone, whether they show or not, needs to have the sire and dam tested for specific problems. Some breeds have VonWildebrand's disease, which is similar to hemophelia. Then, there is collie eye which is not apparent until the dog is around five years old and starts to go blind, there are plenty of problems to go around. Standard poodles used to be considered a healthy dog, but more and more of them have major problems because unreputable breeders do not test for problems, or they knowingly breed unfit dogs. Just because your vet said the puppy is healthy doesn't mean Jake has good conformation (elbows that stick out will become painful, hip dysplasia will become painful, shoulder blades that rub together will become painful) or doesn't have a genetic problem that can't be seen with the naked eye. To the vet, the puppy is healthy because he has bright eyes, pink gums, is obviously being fed and watered, and isn't running a temperature.

Familiarize yourself with poodle ailments so you will know them when they appear. After age two is when epilepsy will show itself. It can easily be treated, but you need to know what to look for.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Maura said:


> I don't know what you consider a "professional breeder". Anyone, whether they show or not, needs to have the sire and dam tested for specific problems. Some breeds have VonWildebrand's disease, which is similar to hemophelia. Then, there is collie eye which is not apparent until the dog is around five years old and starts to go blind, there are plenty of problems to go around. Standard poodles used to be considered a healthy dog, but more and more of them have major problems because unreputable breeders do not test for problems, or they knowingly breed unfit dogs. Just because your vet said the puppy is healthy doesn't mean Jake has good conformation (elbows that stick out will become painful, hip dysplasia will become painful, shoulder blades that rub together will become painful) or doesn't have a genetic problem that can't be seen with the naked eye. To the vet, the puppy is healthy because he has bright eyes, pink gums, is obviously being fed and watered, and isn't running a temperature.
> 
> Familiarize yourself with poodle ailments so you will know them when they appear. After age two is when epilepsy will show itself. It can easily be treated, but you need to know what to look for.


Exactly what I was trying to get at in my first post. 

My black standard Matrix has hip dysplasia AND epilepsy. We knew he had hip dysplasia before adopting him, but the epilepsy showed up afterwards. It has not been easily treated, and it has negatively affected his temperament. He's a different dog than the one we adopted and it is VERY disheartening watching him have a seizure. 

As I said earlier, temperament is also a serious issue with poodles now a days. Socialize the heck out of your puppy, he'll need it.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

Locke said:


> My black standard Matrix has hip dysplasia AND epilepsy. We knew he had hip dysplasia before adopting him, but the epilepsy showed up afterwards. It has not been easily treated, and it has negatively affected his temperament. He's a different dog than the one we adopted and it is VERY disheartening watching him have a seizure.
> 
> As I said earlier, temperament is also a serious issue with poodles now a days. Socialize the heck out of your puppy, he'll need it.


big *+1* on the socialize the heck out of your puppy, and of course make sure that all the experiences are as positive as possible



my 6 year old poodle (no known history records from his breeder) has not shown any instances of the known illnesses by the two posters above, _however_ he did have what we believe was a very quick seizure at the end of October last year, and believe me- it was scary! I got him to the vet and paid the emergency visit charge, the fees for the tests and bought epilepsy medication from the vet in case the seizure ever occurs again (we also made a few major and minor changes to his life since then- finally got that second dog so we had been waiting to find, switched his food to an even high quality kibble...). 

Thankfully, nearly 4 months later no other episodes have occurred, but without knowing what his family background was, its a total shot in the dark as to any other issues that could arise. 



If you're going to buy a brand new puppy, perhaps its worth all the "background checks," I know I would never give up Ocsi today- but I wish I had asked more of "the right questions" six years ago when I bought him.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

_I saw on another post "recommendations for apartment dogs," however the website has a host of information on nearly all dog breeds. Check out their info on health issues in poodles (broken up into toy, mini and standard!).
_

*Health issues for Standard Poodles:*
A long-lived breed, Poodles are, nevertheless, subject to many genetic diseases. Runny eyes, cataracts and progressive retinal atrophy, which may cause blindness. Allergies and skin conditions are common, possibly due to unskilled use of clippers or allergies to shampoo and/or color reinforcer. Hip dysplasia and ear infections are also common. They are prone to Von Willebrand's Disease. Prone to bloat, so it is wise to feed your Standard 2-3 small meals a day, rather then one large one.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/standardpoodle.htm



*Health issues for Miniature Poodles:* 
A long-lived breed, Poodles are, nevertheless, subject to many genetic diseases. Prone to cataracts, progressive retinal atrophy (PRA) which may cause blindness, IMHA (Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia), heart disease, diabetes, epilepsy, runny eyes, ear infections, and skin allergies. 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/miniaturepoodle.htm


*
Health issues for Toy Poodles:*
A long-lived breed, Poodles are, nevertheless, subject to many genetic diseases. Some are prone to IMHA (Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia), slipped stifle, diabetes, epilepsy, heart disorders, PRA, runny eyes, ear infections and digestive tract problems. Eye problems such as cataracts and progressive retinal atrophy which can cause blindness. Skin conditions, possibly due to unskilled use of clippers. Allergies are common, sometimes to shampoo and/or color reinforcer. 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/toypoodle.htm


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I have two standard poodles, Bella and Emma. Bella I bought from someone that I guess you could consider a BYB. Bella's mom was a show dog and had undergone many tests for behavior and medical conditions and Bella's dad was also a show dog but had not undergone any testing. The lady had not owned Bella's dad long and Bella was from an accident breeding. The lady had no plans to breed anymore and had only had the one litter that Bella came out of. This lady had also oned Bella's grandmother and great grandmother sot here was a lot of history on Bella. Bella is also perfect!! Beautiful build, nice and tall, long face and ears and perfect size. Really, I should have shown her in some local events. She is super easy going and smart.

Emma was a rescue with no history. I know nothing about her other than she is AKC and has been mistreated. No history on medical, behavior or anything. She also appears to be from not so good breeding. She is small and has more of a round head, kind of more of a lab build. She also keeps ear infections and eye infections. She is going through testing now for her thyroid and hip displasia, both of which our vet thinks she has issues with. She is also aggressive with strangers. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Emma and I wouldn't take nothing for her. But I do recommend that you be sure you check to be sure teh breeder has had some testing done and get as much history as possible on the parents. It is very sad to watch an animal you love suffer :-(


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> Actually, Shazamataz, they can be shown here in UKC, and there are a number of folks who do. (There have been BIG parti poodle entries at the last few UKC shows 've been at). And one VERY well known family of silvers that does VERY well in AKC (with several BOV winners over the years) is known for producing partis fairly frequently.


I'm going to go a bit off-topic... but after seeing - and meeting - a bunch of parti poodles at UKC shows, I must say they're pretty darn cool. I'd be interested to learn why the other registries don't consider it an acceptable color.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

sizzledog said:


> I'm going to go a bit off-topic... but after seeing - and meeting - a bunch of parti poodles at UKC shows, I must say they're pretty darn cool. I'd be interested to learn why the other registries don't consider it an acceptable color.


It's only AKC that counts towards their Ch. title though right?
Not trying to be mean at all but I thought UKC was pretty much a bogus registry?

Sorry if these questions sound silly, like I said, still learning about the good 'ol USA 

As for wondering why they don't accept new colors... well... there are a lot of people (like me) pretty set in our ways... 
I blame my mom, she drilled into my brain that the only 'real' Great Dane color is fawn, the only 'real' Poodle colors and black, white, and brown etc...
I'm learning to accept all these new colors, some of them do look pretty darn cool, Boston Danes have just been accepted in Aus, but I'll still never look at a Merle Dane and think it looks good though 
It takes a lot to get a new breed or even color recognised (in Aus anyway)


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

red poodles are beautiful!!
random pic I found:









my little sister has an apricot colored toy poodle that came from 5 generations of BLACK toy poodles- Goldie has a twin sister and a black brother, so 3 in the litter total

turns out, 6 generations ago there was a female that was red and her gene was carried on for so many generations until it showed up as an apricot! pretty crazy! (especially b/c my sister named her puppy Goldie before they were even born! the breeder was like "sorry, cute name but no way that color's coming out of my dog)


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Shazamataz said:


> It's only AKC that counts towards their Ch. title though right?
> Not trying to be mean at all but I thought UKC was pretty much a bogus registry?
> 
> Sorry if these questions sound silly, like I said, still learning about the good 'ol USA
> ...


No, UKC is not a "bogus" registry. The competition may not be as consistently competitive as AKC, but it's not a mill registry. It was established in the 1800s, and is currently the largest all-breed performance registry in the country. It's a more relaxed setting, and it's more about the dogs than the people on the other end of the show lead. Performance is highly regarded in UKC, and always takes precedence at UKC shows. If a dog is entered in conformation and performance at the same show, chances are the entire conformation show will be stopped for a few minutes so the dog can complete their performance work first (if there's a time conflict.) I like that about UKC.

AKC shows count towards AKC championships. UKC shows have their own titles. My Kaylee is a UKC Champion, and is well on her way to being an AKC Champion. She does have a CH title... soon she'll have two CH titles - in two different registries. 

UKC does have its share of AKC champions... in fact, the last UKC show we were at had several very nice AKC specimens - including a Westminster BOB winner, several AKC Group winning and placing champions, and several AKC BISS winners. We took Group 2 both days, but I had no problem losing to a Group winning AKC champion.  And not all quality UKC dogs are AKC champions - UKC recognizes several breeds the AKC doesn't, so that's one of their only options to show their dogs. In those breeds, the competition can be quite fierce. 

Back to parti poodles... I understand being "set in the old ways" - I was just wondering if there was any other reason not to allow the partis. In my breed (Dobermans) the only color DQ is albino, and for good reason. As a hunting dog, I don't see how a parti poodle could do their job any less than their solid counterparts. After all, there are many sporting breeds that could be classified as "particolor".


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

It is amazing how many generations a recessive gene can be passed along before showing up in a line. 

Ocsi, Interestingly enough, for an apricot(recessive) pup to show up from black parents the recessive "tan" gene would have had to come from BOTH sire and dam, so this breeder has two dogs passing this along in her line. It was not JUST that female, unless the litter is linebred to her.

SOB


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

hi spanielorbust, I'm not really sure about that.
but I know the breeder had a ton of information on the family lines and she said the only none black dog she could find was this greatgrandmother 6 generations ago- in our family we say Goldie was a hand picked gift from heaven, my sister had just been diagnosed with cancer and was recovering from treatments the year she was given Goldie. like I mentioned, the dog was named before the litter was even born- it was quite the miracle









btw- here's a pic of a parti colored poodle that I think looks really neat!


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I think that the parti colored poodles are really pretty, but I think that if you are paying for an AKC dog you should buy a color that is AKC recognized, and the parti color is a disqualifing color. 

http://www.akc.org/breeds/poodle/index.cfm

I am not saying you shouldn't buy a dog because of its color, I am saying I don't think that anyone who is breeding a parti-colored poodle should be selling them for the same price as an AKC _qualifing_ poodle. And what really cracks me up is that these parti-colored poodles sell for more than solids do because people are willing to pay more for them (just like they do for designer mutts), go figure???

Now, don't get me wrong, I love poodles in any color  and I love mutts too. I just think that breeding should be about the breed you are trying to benefit/ or make better and selling intact dogs that go against a breeds standard should be avoided.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Thankyou so much for the info Sizzledog, I really did have the wrong impression of UKC!

I stupidly used to post on YahooAnswers and pretty much all the answers are AKC AKC AKC Spay Spay Spay. UKC and CKC are evil, I'm glad I'm actually geting unbiased info on here


----------



## KYASHI (Apr 12, 2009)

Ocsi said:


> "Parti" poodles are NOT allowed to show in conformation here either: http://www.akc.org/breeds/poodle/
> 
> 
> UKC recognizes the parti color poodles. Of all three sizes. Many are being shown at this time to top honors. We have had many who show at our local shows and they do beautifully. The breeders are doing a very good job of keeping them healthy (no genetic defects) and breeding to the UKC/AKC standard set for their breed. This was a hot issue when they first came out. Now it is widely known that they do exist and they are true to the breed. Many top winning solids in the past were dyed to cover the white markings they had. It wont be long before they are recognized worldwide. Just takes time to open old eyes to new things.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

KYASHI said:


> Ocsi said:
> 
> 
> > "Parti" poodles are NOT allowed to show in conformation here either: http://www.akc.org/breeds/poodle/
> ...


it might be a trick of the trade, but if I remember correctly, if you have a white spot and you dye it, technically you could be disqualified if someone found out about it!

Ocsi has a little white spot on his chest, disqualification if I wanted to show him here in the US (good thing he's not registered I guess, he'll never know that's he's got a fault)


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know about the whys of the AKC qualification, but I dearly love my parti toy poodle.



















He is an active, mischievous boy. 

I would like a red poodle someday, though. I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I stupidly used to post on YahooAnswers and pretty much all the answers are AKC AKC AKC Spay Spay Spay. UKC and CKC are evil, I'm glad I'm actually geting unbiased info on here


I know you're probably referring to the Continental Kennel Club here, but you should know that there is a legitimate CKC, the Canadian Kennel Club. I would make sure you know which CKC someone is referring to before you go and say it's evil.


----------



## KYASHI (Apr 12, 2009)

That is true about changing any color of a dog with dye. But in AKC anything goes. The judges turn a blind eye when they know perfectly well that a dog has been dyed. chalked, powdered, false hair, etc. In the poodle show ring anything went. Now the handlers are being more honest. But back in the day not too long ago it was dog eat dog and they did what they wanted. The terriers were and still are prone to be dyed or chalked. In UKC you cant even put cologne on your dog before showing. If you got caught with anything on it other than water you are out. AKC doesnt give a flying farthing what you put on it. Just make sure you paid your entry fee so they can get their share of it. As a kid I worked with a lot of pro handlers. I know what went on. And it still does. Money talks. Honesty walks. That is the world of dog shows. If you have a big competition breed in AKC you best know all the tricks. Honesty wont get you far. Watch Westminster dog show in February. See how many dogs you can pick out that are little too perfect. Last years winner was ala natural. And you could see it. The judge though is a honest one. Not many of those are still alive.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I know you're probably referring to the Continental Kennel Club here, but you should know that there is a legitimate CKC, the Canadian Kennel Club. I would make sure you know which CKC someone is referring to before you go and say it's evil.


I wasn't saying they are evil, I was saying that they are the answers you get on YahooAnswers 
And yep, they were reffering to the Continental not Canadian 

EDIT - As for poodles being dyed and powdered... in my day I have seen many false topknots falling in the middle of the ring... oops.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

gosh really KYASHI? that's incredible!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Ocsi said:


> hi spanielorbust, I'm not really sure about that.
> but I know the breeder had a ton of information on the family lines and she said the only none black dog she could find was this greatgrandmother 6 generations ago- in our family we say Goldie was a hand picked gift from heaven, my sister had just been diagnosed with cancer and was recovering from treatments the year she was given Goldie. like I mentioned, the dog was named before the litter was even born- it was quite the miracle.


Its OK Ocsi, there is no 'not sure' or 'sure' about it - its a fact. The breeder might get another surprise from either parent if paired right. 'e/e' gold (or red like the gorgeous guy above, or apricot) in a pup HAS to come from both the dam and the sire. The recessive genes are identifiable and also DNA testable. Recessive genes can be carried from much, much farther back that 6 generations.

Piebald genes (that create the parti white coloring) are also recessive, have to come from both sire and dam, and can be carried for umpteen generations under solid color parents.

But as to the miracle - what a wonderful one to show we do not walk alone.

SOB


----------



## talea (Feb 17, 2010)

I previously had been a dog-shelter mutt owner. Until last February, when my dad called me and told me he had gotten me a puppy (now mind you, I still lived in Oregon and wasn't planning to move to the Midwest for another four months). A standard parti-poodle with AKC papers from a small breeder. And let me tell you, had you ever told me I would own a poodle, I would have called a therapist for you.

Well, the puppy is now 15 months old and tall, very tall. She is delightful. Healthy; athletic; sociable with people, kids and dogs; easy to train, etc. But what has struck me most is how much attention she gets wherever I go (I take her with me a lot). I've had people spot her in the car (I have a small car and since she's very tall, she's quite visible through the back window) and literally follow me into the grocery store to have a chat. People regularly pull up beside me at stoplights and point to the dog. Every time I take her to the local dog parks, I end up in long conversations with people about standard poodles. Every time I take her anywhere, I end up in long conversations about the breed. I don't think she'd get that sort of reaction if she wasn't black and white ("what kind of doodle is she," I'm often asked. My answer? "a poodle-doodle.")

The main messages? "I never thought I'd like a poodle but she's just striking with that coloring." "She seems really smart and so sweet." "She's so beautiful when she runs." "Boy, she sure isn't a wimp."

And from my farmer/cattle breeding brother-in-law, "OK, she is faster than the border collie."

Now, I have her groomed very simply. The only poof in sight is on her tail and her topknot is very tailored. Her ears are kept natural (hey, I wanted a pet, not a showdog). 

But, boy, she certainly has been a great ambassador for the breed out in my midwestern city. I'm sold -- and frankly, I love the parti-poodle coloring.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^^ Yep, poodles are awesome dogs. I'll always have one in my home.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

newobdog said:


> Can someone please help. We're purchasing a 4.5 month old Standard Poddle Puppy(male). The seller agreed to let us bring her home for the weekend to make sure he is a good fit. The Pup seems very healthy but is also very docile or shy and timid. Sweet pup, but I guess I'm exspecting more eagreness or little more Puppish behavior. Is this a charteristic of the breed? Will he be more responsive after he gets use to us and his new enviroment? Or is this something I should be concerned about?


No, it is not a characterist of the breed, and yes, he will be more responsive after he's been w/you a couple of days.

4 - 8 months is the Flight Instinct Period in puppies. And, you have to remember that this puppy has been removed from his home and comfort zone - you're a new deal! Give him a couple of days, and give him space. Let him come to you. 

Standard Poodles Rock!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Well, the puppy is now 15 months old and tall, very tall. She is delightful. Healthy; athletic; sociable with people, kids and dogs; easy to train, etc. But what has struck me most is how much attention she gets wherever I go (I take her with me a lot). I've had people spot her in the car (I have a small car and since she's very tall, she's quite visible through the back window) and literally follow me into the grocery store to have a chat. People regularly pull up beside me at stoplights and point to the dog. Every time I take her to the local dog parks, I end up in long conversations with people about standard poodles. Every time I take her anywhere, I end up in long conversations about the breed. I* don't think she'd get that sort of reaction if she wasn't black and white* ("what kind of doodle is she," I'm often asked. My answer? "a poodle-doodle.")


Hehehe, oh yes you would! I have 3 solid color Standards - a creme, a blue, and an inky black. People follow us, pull their cars to the curb, and, when a friend of mine calls asking if I want to have a bite and a brew at so and so's, she ALWAYS adds: "Oh, and bring the Poodles; I'm broke!" lol We always end up with a crowd around our table, and people buying us drinks! 

The Partis can be beautifully marked, and it's a shame they're dq'd in AKC Conformation. IMO, a Poodle is a Poodle is a Poodle, regardless of color.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Hehehe, oh yes you would! I have 3 solid color Standards - a creme, a blue, and an inky black. People follow us, pull their cars to the curb, and, when a friend of mine calls asking if I want to have a bite and a brew at so and so's, she ALWAYS adds: "Oh, and bring the Poodles; I'm broke!" lol We always end up with a crowd around our table, and people buying us drinks!
> 
> The Partis can be beautifully marked, and it's a shame they're dq'd in AKC Conformation. IMO, a Poodle is a Poodle is a Poodle, regardless of color.


Me too!! In fact, some days I don't bring either of my girls with me because they do draw SO MUCH attention!! And I think that the funniest thing is how many people ask "What kind of dog is that?" I always want to say a min-pin, lol! Or the famous, "Is that a poodle?" Really? What else could it be? Well, I guess right now Bella _could_ be a wooly mammonth, since that is what she looks like with her hair needing to be groomed


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Angie's Bella said:


> Me too!! In fact, some days I don't bring either of my girls with me because they do draw SO MUCH attention!! And I think that the funniest thing is how many people ask "What kind of dog is that?" I always want to say a min-pin, lol! Or the famous, "Is that a poodle?" Really? What else could it be? Well, I guess right now Bella _could_ be a wooly mammonth, since that is what she looks like with her hair needing to be groomed


ROFL I hear a lot of "what kind of dog IS that? It looks like a Poodle!" Uh, that would be because it is a Poodle! "But it's so BIG!" 

I've got a wooly mammoth right now, too - or more like a polar bear!


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

Ocsi said:


> red poodles are beautiful!!
> random pic I found:
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of cut is this? I've never seen it on a poodle before 
One day in the future when Charlie is reliably trained and older I thought about possibly looking into getting a standard poodle as a friend for him. This is the only dog I have mentioned getting that my mom has seemed somewhat happy about (she said "that would be a good dog because they don't shed!"). I'm still researching the breed. I'd also like Shepherd but I really don't need 3 dogs...

Good luck with the puppy!


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

Angie's Bella said:


> Me too!! In fact, some days I don't bring either of my girls with me because they do draw SO MUCH attention!! And I think that the funniest thing is how many people ask "What kind of dog is that?" I always want to say a min-pin, lol! Or the famous, "Is that a poodle?" Really? What else could it be? Well, I guess right now Bella _could_ be a wooly mammonth, since that is what she looks like with her hair needing to be groomed


tell them it's a Doberman


----------

